# I am so lucky



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

last night I got to meet " Biba " ( Mr Bigs Mum's new baby girl )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

how cute is she ???


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww what a precious little dolly dot  Great pics Sara !! 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

And as handsome as ever "The one and only "MR BIGS"  8) "


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Shes such a sweetie and Mr Bigs is so cute too!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww Biba is sooooooo cute and snuggly looking!
Mr Bigs looks very handsome in that pose


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww thats amazing - you had a mini chi meetup - how did that happen


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

ahhhhhh, we had a fab evening, but the dogs have all slept far too much today! - lots of excitement for them!!!!  

It was great to see you Sara, the dogs definitely loved ya! :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr Bigs Mummy said:


> It was great to see you Sara, the dogs definitely loved ya! :wave:



Was wonderful to meet "ALL OF YOU" too :wink:  I really didn't wanna go home  ( Fizzy was jumping and dancing when I got home ,he was like " :shock: :shock: you smell of other chi's  OHHHH OK it's ok it's my mate Mr Bigs " )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Another cute Biba photo


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

awwww they are both gorgeous . glad u had a good time :wave:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

She is precious, just a darling girl. Mr. Bigs is looking handsome too. Glad Fizzy wasn't too upset.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I was going to ask how Fizzy did, but he didn't go right?

They are adorable, you must have had so much fun!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Kari said:


> I was going to ask how Fizzy did, but he didn't go right?


He stayed with my mum ,he spent the evening with his nanny & grandad   he hopes to get to see his mate Mr Bigs & meet Biba soon  

( Julie has 4 dogs altogether and I think it would have been to much to have had Fizzy there too :shock: )


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She is really cute and that's such a beautiful pic of you with her. You look lovely too and sooooo happy!  Must've been really hard to leave her. Mr Bigs is a really fine looking fella! :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Mr. Big is a handsome guy and Biba is just precious. You guys must've had such a great time! Maybe you can bring Fizzy next time?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Aw, such cute chihuahuas! Biba's face is PRECIOUS!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Two beautiful chi's !


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Maybe you can bring Fizzy next time?


Mr Bigs came to meet Fizzy at work a while back and hopefully him & Biba will come and see him again soon   ... I think with the 4 dogs at Julies house my fizzy may have been a little nervous ( he is such a mummys boy  ) even though I Know he would have just loved Biba ( AS I did : ) he said I should have brought her home with me  ...


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

oh wow. Biba is so adorable!!! MR. BIgs is handsome too


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

How did you keep your head from exploding around all that cuteness? Cooper says Fizzy needs to go next time ... and he wants to go with him!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

what sweeties!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw so precious! what 2 great looking chi's!

chiwi wants to meet you sara, she walked to the computer screen and put her paw on your face lol. she knows a loving sould when she sees one


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

How cute!! Great pics, Sara. Biba is just beautiful, and Mr.Big is quite a handsome fella. 

BTW, you look great in that pic. Nice to see your beautiful smile.


----------

